# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مخصوص داوطلب بومی یعنی چی؟

## Dr.med96

دوستان مثلا نوشته رشته پزشکی مخصوص داوطلبان بومی استان خوزستان با تعهد سه برابر خدمت
سوال من اینه یه تهرانی میتونه انتخاب کنه یا باید حتما خوزستانی باشه؟

----------


## kimiasbg

خودت جواب خودتو دادی دیگه بومی همون جا رو فقط میگیره :Yahoo (21):

----------

